# HI Sat Mar 12



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Got to High Island late Sat morning, about 7:30. Wasn't too crowded yet, even for a Spring Break weekend, but there were several fishermen where we'd normally stop so we set up off a small point about 2 miles east of the barricades. I began rigging up the long rods while Bay Gal went hunting for whiting. Fresh dead shrimp didn't seem to be working, so she switched to FishBites and that was the ticket. We soon had bait in the cooler.

Neverenough and gundoctor showed up a little later and we began yakking out the whiting and some crab that Josh brought as the tide continued to go out. Pam caught a big Sheepy in the first gut on her bait rod and then she and Josh began to pull in the first bull reds. Josh caught a red with half a gill plate missing &#8230; looked like an old healed wound and the fish was healthy but sure looked odd with it's gills showing.

Also ran out some fresh and frozen sting ray on Neverenough's 6/0HLW and gundoctor's 12/0. Those baits were still soaking about 150 yards offshore when Pam and I left &#8230; hope one of you guys got a pull!

Got to meet [email protected] and his crew, they set up just west of us and had rods going off throughout the day. Real nice folks. It was a pleasure, fellas! Look forward to your report. Several others stopped by throughout the day and the beach got pretty busy with Spring Breakers and others heading back and forth to the nudie area and points east.

Fishing got pretty slow for awhile except for the whiting which continued to bite close to the beach. Josh had let gundoctor's grandson pull in one of his earlier reds &#8230; showing him how to hold, reel and pump the rod. So when he began catching the whiting he was fishing them like some pelagic monster. Even asked for the fighting belt at one point! Too funny.

My Jigmaster finally went off later in the day and I got a nice bull at about 38". By that time, Pam had already landed 2 to 42" and Josh had 3 at about 38-39". The tide came back in late afternoon and by 4-5pm or so Oscar told me he had 3 reds on casted rods to the first gut. It was getting late so decided to finally bring in our last rod and, wham, got hit in the first gut for my second red at 39". Finished packing up and a red finally got through the gauntlet and hit one of gundoctor's rods which were the furthest east of the group.

Left right at dark, dreading the ferry ride, but ended up being just an hour wait. Not too bad. Back at the house about 9:30 after a great day on the sand.

BARBQ ... you must have come in after us and were set up much further west. Sorry we missed ya and wish2fish as well. Catch ya next time.

 Bay Gal's big sheepy
 Bay Gal's 42" red
 Neverenough's red with the missing gill plate
 Bay Gal's 2nd red
 A 38" red
 Gundoctor's red


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Good report, the reds were more golden then normal. Must have got lots of sun on their spring break.

I went today for a few hours. Waves were 4-5' with about a second period. Very rough. I got no fresh bait so I caught no fish. Saw a few caught. Packed up in time to grab lunch on the way home.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job Pam! Oh, and you too, Bob!  I know, you just drive the boat and man the net. Me too.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Great report, those bulls are something.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah we were just west of you guys by the Jefferson/Chambers Sign. I talked to Josh later that day, he told me about the reds. I gotta get my hands on some Fishbites. We couldnt get any whitting.

I think I might be going down to Bryan beach next, but next time I head to HI, I will try to stay all day. It is a good thing I didnt run into you guys because I would have stayed all day and gotten in trouble with the wife.


----------



## finseeker (May 21, 2004)

*thanks for sharing*

:an2: Howdy,looks like yawl had a great day on the sand!


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Great Report*

Thanks for sharing,,,,,even GD got one . LOL


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Even blind pigs find a few acorns.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

What a great day on the beach. The weather was great the waves were nothing and the weeds were very few and far inbetwen. The tide was way out when gundoc and i showed up at day break, I mean 10:30. All the reds came on yaked baits 150 to 300 yards off the beach. The last fish of the day grabed the bait bob was reeling in as it came into the first gut. I was not sure about the laws of using sheepheads for bait so it went in the cooler to take home, But for the second day in a row i over slept and it was ripe so its now in the freezer set for a date with my 6/0HLW. Till next time yall, Which I think might be monday the 21st after my baffin trip.

Josh


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

*Crew*

Anybody recognize these people?









Good seeing you again Gun Doctor and meeting you Pelican, neverenough and the rest of the gang.
I hope we will get together again soon.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks like fun for all...


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

dang guys nice day of fishing. i hit surfside at marker 5 on sunday with the family. forgot the rodholders, so i only had one rod out. fished for around 3 hours and couldn't lose a shrimp. pretty rough on sunday and very strong tide. fished around 9:45-1:00


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Way to go guys, see yall on SS this summer for sure.
SEE YA!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Here is a couple of pictures of Bryan with the red he got on Josh's rod.


----------



## Dr Jeff (Feb 6, 2005)

I shoulda been there yesterday again! JR, DG& I were there Sun.&got skunked. I just bought 2 bigger reels-what rods do you recommend to heave a 6oz weight max distance?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Dr Jeff said:


> what rods do you recommend to heave a 6oz weight max distance?


Ziplex is probably the best casting fishing rod out there. Under that would come Breakaway and Lamiglass, with Ocean Master, Tica, and Pinnacle being the next step down. Then would come the Ugly Sticks and Wal Mart specials.
The best pure casting rod is probably that Hawaiian made rod that Lou uses in competition, but I think I remember him telling me it doesn't make a good fishing rod for some reason.
Which rod will be best for you, depends on how good a caster you are. For no better than I cast, I do just as well casting 6oz or heavier with a OM 12SC as I do with a Breakaway. With 4-5 oz, I do better with a OM 12SCM


----------

